# Back in the Buying Seat!



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi all,

After seven beautiful weeks, I am now back looking to buy another GTR.

Unfortunately, some one thought it was a wise idea to pull out from a side road on to the dual carriageway (that I was driving along) and basically T-Boned my passenger side. The impact caused me to spin off the road into someone's fence, and for six airbags to deploy inside the car.

Fortunately, the third party accepted liability the next day and my car is in the process of getting written off.

I'm just grateful that my 2 year old son or pregnant wife weren't with me at the time of the accident, let alone to still be breathing and sustain no major injuries.

So, here we are. Back to stage 1 (no pun intended). I honestly loved my GTR like it was my third Child. Finding a replacement with my colour, age, mileage and condition (especially for the price I paid - £44k) is seemingly not possible.

My question to you all is, is anyone selling a 2012, <25k miles, FSH GTR around the £40k-£45k price mark?

TIA.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your accident my brother, Alhumdulillah(thanks to God) that you were not injured and that you didn't have anyone else with you in the car. Cars come and go but life is precious. Have a look on Auto Trader there are quiet a few good cars for sale. Good luck In'sha'allah(God willing)


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Takamo said:


> Sorry to hear about your accident my brother, Alhumdulillah(thanks to God) that you were not injured and that you didn't have anyone else with you in the car. Cars come and go but life is precious. Have a look on Auto Trader there are quiet a few good cars for sale. Good luck In'sha'allah(God willing)



Jazak'Allah my brother! Thank you for your kind words!

I've looked at Autotrader, but theres nothing that immediately jumps out at my, especially for my price range. 

If only you were able to sell your MY17 for £44k, I would have taken it! :chuckle: Congrats on the sale btw Masha'Allah. Looking forward to see the next beast you buy!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

TalibGTR said:


> Jazak'Allah my brother! Thank you for your kind words!
> 
> I've looked at Autotrader, but theres nothing that immediately jumps out at my, especially for my price range.
> 
> If only you were able to sell your MY17 for £44k, I would have taken it! :chuckle: Congrats on the sale btw Masha'Allah. Looking forward to see the next beast you buy!


Jzk, the brother who bought has had some serious cars of high quality and value but he is soo impressed with the new car and condition, he bought it over the phone without even viewing it and then had it collected by his delivery guy, when he finally seen it he called me to say he knew that I was ocd with the car but it exceeded his expectation and was very pleased. Good luck to him In'sha'allah (God willing). Be patient and a good car will come along.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Bloody hell, sorry to hear that Talib Not a great start to GT-R ownership.



TalibGTR said:


> I'm just grateful that my 2 year old son or pregnant wife weren't with me at the time of the accident.


Echo the above (and obviously yourself) Doesn't bear thinking about.

Is 44k an agreed price from the insurance or just the figure you would be happy spending again?

edit - blimey, there isn't much around is there? This was the sort of time I was looking last year and it's slim pickings for some reason around these months.

My advice, wait until March onwards. A lot more decent cars started appearing then. And by then I think the prices around that time set the trend for the rest of the year. 

Just my 2p worth from looking, buying, then still looking. I'd imagine more experienced folk will come along soon


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry to here this but glad you’re ok.
Up the budget and you could be back with this 1000bhp Green Toy.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Bloody hell, sorry to hear that Talib Not a great start to GT-R ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you, Paul! Not an agreed price yet. I will find out on Monday what they come at me with - however, I've only owned the car for seven weeks, so I will trying to fight to get that total amount back (not sure how successful I will be though).

£40k-£45k is an amount that I would be happy to spend for the right GTR for me. On one hand, I'd be happy to wait. On the other hand, I'm desperately itching to jump back in another GTR. 

I've been given a BMW M6 as a courtesy car, which doesn't remotely come close to how much fun and presence the GTR had.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

TABZ said:


> Sorry to here this but glad you’re ok.
> Up the budget and you could be back with this 1000bhp Green Toy.



Thank you, Tabz! Hahaha, as much as I would love to, unfortunately the budget (and my wife) cant accommodate spending too much at the moment - especially with baby number two on the way.

Alternatively, you can reduce the price for me - do me a great forum member deal! :chuckle:


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

TalibGTR said:


> I've been given a BMW M6 as a courtesy car


Holy crap, the other parties insurance is going to get butt f**ked. How much is that on insurance hire per day

Hope it goes well buddy:thumbsup:


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> Holy crap, the other parties insurance is going to get butt f**ked. How much is that on insurance hire per day
> 
> Hope it goes well buddy:thumbsup:


Well, actually, they’re the ones that’s supplying it. As they’ve accepted liability, their insurance company called me up to say that I can directly deal with them or I can claim through my insurance company. Perks of going through them is that I won’t have to pay my excess and I won’t lose the protection of my protected no-claims - so I thought why not. 

They’ve supplied me with an M6 for as long as I don’t get my car back (if it’s getting repaired) or seven days after we agree a settlement - and have been super amazing to deal with so far. 

It costs the insurance company ~£73 per day from what they told me. 

Thank you so much, Paul!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

TalibGTR said:


> It costs the insurance company ~£73 per day from what they told me.
> 
> Thank you so much, Paul!


:chuckle: In your dreams more like £200.00.
When my M6 GC CP got damaged I had a few high end loan cars on the third party, Bentley , Porsche , R8, it cost them a Grand a week.


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Sorry to hear about the accident. At least you are OK. Gtr tends to be cheaper this time of year so keep an eye out on autotrader and ebay too.


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

TalibGTR said:


> PaulH0070 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, the other parties insurance is going to get butt f**ked. How much is that on insurance hire per day<img src="http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/eek.gif" border="0" alt="" title="EEK!" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


You only looking at 2012+ now Talib?


----------



## kindai (Feb 8, 2016)

Lovely Titanium one up for sale 

#shameless plug


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

JohnE90M3 said:


> :chuckle: In your dreams more like £200.00.
> When my M6 GC CP got damaged I had a few high end loan cars on the third party, Bentley , Porsche , R8, it cost them a Grand a week.



As I’m claiming through the third party and they’ve supplied me with the hire car, they believe that the replacement hire car for the GTR is only worth £72.38. Unfortunately, the GTR doesn’t fall in the 911 Turbo S category which is £128.05 a day.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Imran said:


> Sorry to hear about the accident. At least you are OK. Gtr tends to be cheaper this time of year so keep an eye out on autotrader and ebay too.



Thanks, Imran. I have set my notifications on both of them. I’m keeping an eye out daily.


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Jed_1989 said:


> You only looking at 2012+ now Talib?



Hey Jed, not exactly. I’m still considering your 2011 GTR too. Just wanted to throw it out there to see if anyone is on the fence of selling and what they may have to offer


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

kindai said:


> Lovely Titanium one up for sale
> 
> #shameless plug



Hahaha. Nothing wrong with a shameless plug. That’s the point of my thread 

Lovely example, but the mileage is a bit high for me, as it will be my daily driver and ideally I’m looking for a DBA GTR.

GLWS though!


----------



## Jed_1989 (Dec 20, 2015)

TalibGTR said:


> Jed_1989 said:
> 
> 
> > You only looking at 2012+ now Talib?
> ...


No problem mate! Good luck with the search. If you do want to do a deal with mine, give me a shout!


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Don***8217;t know why my last post got deleted...?


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

@kjb_999

Do you have a contact number or email address to send you a message as you don***8217;t have a post count high enough for me to PM you on?

Cheers.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

TalibGTR said:


> Don't know why my last post got deleted...?


I think the other guy has to be allowed to sell on here, or to put a proper advert up. 
Tread carefully mate


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

PaulH0070 said:


> I think the other guy has to be allowed to sell on here, or to put a proper advert up.
> Tread carefully mate



Ah, okay. Nice one. Thanks, as always Paul!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

PaulH0070 said:


> I think the other guy has to be allowed to sell on here, or to put a proper advert up.
> Tread carefully mate




Yes his first and only post


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

TalibGTR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After seven beautiful weeks, I am now back looking to buy another GTR.
> 
> ...



one here for sale..
low mileage white gtr


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Still looking...


----------

